# Denial is not just a river in Egypt



## Unreadable

Как перевести с английского фразу "denial is not just a river in Egypt" с сохранением (хотя бы какой-то) игры слов?

На всякий случай объясню о чём идёт речь. "Denial" звучит похоже на "the Nile" (Нил). Допустим, идёт разговор о человеке, который не хочет признавать само существование какой-то проблемы (или так ведёт себя ваш собеседник) ("(s)he is in denial"). Тогда эта фраза означает, что, мол, не только Нил ("the Nile") — это река в Египте, а ещё и отрицание наличия какой-то проблемы ("denial") — это проблема обсуждаемого человека (или вашего собеседника).

Так вот вопрос: как это по-человечески передать по-русски, желательно кратко, с юмором и игрой слов? Спасибо!


----------



## kloie

Denial comes from the verb to deny.
The Nile is a river.
So yes it is a play on words


----------



## Rosett

Дайте, что ли, место, куда вы эту фразу намерены вставить.

"Фиг вам - это не только индейская национальная народная изба".

*Словарь эвфемизмов русского языка*
Google Books › books
Елена Сеничкина - 2015 - ‎Language Arts & Disciplines
ФИГВАМ — вм. фиг вам. ... Пёс Шарик и кот Матроскин ссорятся


----------



## Vadim K

Если брать известные фразы на русском языке, то первое, что приходит на ум для описания аналогичной ситуации, это что-то вроде "_(Ну признай же уже наконец)_. _Чистосердечное признание смягчает наказание_". Можно еще добавить потом "_Но увеличивает срок_". Здесь, правда, нет игры слов, но в большинстве случаев эту фразу можно применить с юмором в бытовых ситуациях.

Если необходима именно игра слов, то можно, например предложить что-нибудь типа"_Мда уж, отпираются не только двери/замки_".


----------



## rusita preciosa

Rosett said:


> Дайте, что ли, место, куда вы эту фразу намерены вставить.
> 
> "Вигвам - это не только индейская национальная народная изба".


I do not believe it is a good option. I think you misunderstood the joke.

Here are the definitions of denial:
de•ni•al_/dɪˈnaɪəl/_n.

an assertion that another statement is false[countable]issued a denial of the story.
a refusal to believe in the existence of a thing[uncountable]He's in denial; he refuses to recognize that his brother is a liar.
the refusal to accept a claim or request[uncountable]denial of the most basic civil liberties.

The joke is based on definition 2; your option is based on definition 3.


----------



## Q-cumber

Сами сознаемся, или будем дальше отпираться? (С) О. Бендер


----------



## rusita preciosa

Denial здесь - отрицание наличия проблем, я бы думала в направлении "голову в песок".

Египет => пустыня => песок?


----------



## Vadim K

rusita preciosa said:


> I do not believe it is a good option. I think you misunderstood the joke.
> 
> Here are the definitions of denial:
> de•ni•al_/dɪˈnaɪəl/_n.
> 
> an assertion that another statement is false[countable]issued a denial of the story.
> a refusal to believe in the existence of a thing[uncountable]He's in denial; he refuses to recognize that his brother is a liar.
> the refusal to accept a claim or request[uncountable]denial of the most basic civil liberties.
> 
> The joke is based on definition 2; your option is based on definition 3.



На мой взгляд, в русском языке второе и третье определение слова _denial_, указанное в Вашем сообщении, в зависимости от контекста, могут переводиться одним и тем же словом "_отказываться_" и имеют одно и то же логическое значение

Я _отказываюсь _верить в существование Бога (Я не верил и не буду верить в Бога).
Я _отказываюсь_ платить Вам деньги (Я не платил и не буду платить Вам деньги).

Поэтому фраза "_Вигвам - это не только индейская национальная народная изба_" на мой взгляд, здесь очень хорошо подходит. Отказ от признания существования какой-то проблемы собеседника, которую Вы ясно видите, фигурально можно интерпретировать, что он говорит Вам "_Фиг Вам, такой проблемы не существует_".


----------



## Maroseika

Мне кажется, вариант с вигвамом не годится потому, что и само выражение "фиг вам" (и его варианты) в данном случае звучит неестественно:

- Что-то у Васи с Катей в последнее время не ладится.
- Фиг тебе, у них все в порядке.

- Пробки - одна из главных проблем крупных городов.
- Фиг вам, такой проблемы не существует.

Кроме того, фраза с вигвамом не является устойчивым выражением и будет понята не всяким и не во всяком контексте. Русского аналога английской идиоме, видимо, не существует, поэтому, на мой взгляд, лучше вариант со словом "отпираться": игра слов присутствует и она на поверхности.


----------



## Vadim K

Maroseika said:


> Мне кажется, вариант с вигвамом не годится потому, что и само выражение "фиг вам" (и его варианты) в данном случае звучит неестественно:
> 
> - Что-то у Васи с Катей в последнее время не ладится.
> - Фиг тебе, у них все в порядке.
> 
> - Пробки - одна из главных проблем крупных городов.
> - Фиг вам, такой проблемы не существует.



Но ведь основной вопрос данного треда - не отрицание какого-то факта, а как раз наоборот, юмористическая констатация того факта, что человек отрицает нечто очевидное. То есть, на мой взгляд, Ваш диалог должен выглядеть следующим образом.

- Что-то у Васи с Катей в последнее время не ладится.
- Да ладно тебе, у них все отлично.
- Huh... Denial is not just a river in Egypt. Да уж... Вигвам - это не только индейская национальная народная изба

- Пробки - одна из главных проблем крупных городов.
- Да это вообще не проблема.
- Huh... Denial is not just a river in Egypt. Да уж... Вигвам - это не только индейская национальная народная изба


----------



## Maroseika

Согласен. Н


Vadim K said:


> Но ведь основной вопрос данного треда - не отрицание какого-то факта, а как раз наоборот, юмористическая констатация того факта, что человек отрицает нечто очевидное.


Да, вы правы. Но разве диалоги в таком виде выглядят естественно? Боюсь, я бы вообще не понял, при чем тут вигвам.


----------



## Vadim K

Maroseika said:


> Согласен. Н
> 
> Да, вы правы. Но разве диалоги в таком виде выглядят естественно? Боюсь, я бы вообще не понял, при чем тут вигвам.



И я тоже вряд ли бы понял. И многие бы не поняли. Но это от того, что в русском языке нет такого общеизвестного устойчивого выражения. Убежден на 99,9%, что если бы в английском языке не было такого устойчивого общеизвестного выражения, и человек в первый раз сказал бы эту фразу, то его собеседник бы тоже не понял, при чем здесь река "Нил". И наоборот - если бы в русском языке было эквивалентное общеизвестное - юмористическое и с игрой слов - выражение, то *Undreadable* даже не задавал бы такого вопроса на форуме. Поэтому мы можем только попробовать изобрести нечто подобное, но не сделать его общеизвестным и понятным всем и сразу.

Мне лично нравится это выражение в контексте английской поговорки _Denial is not just a river in Egypt_, потому что оно соответствует ему по многим параметрам:

1. Оно _юмористическое_ - подавляющее большинство русскоязычных людей видело мультфильм "Зима в Простоквашино" и знают юмористический контекст этого выражения.
2. Оно _основано на очень похожей игре слов_, в том числе связанном с разрывом единого слова и изменением первой буквы в последующей паре "_Denial - The Nile_" "_Вигвам - Фиг Вам_"
3. Оно _основано на концепциях "отказ-отрицание"_, которые в русском языке часто пересекаются. Например, "_Он все отрицает - Он отказывается признать вину_".
4. Оно _имеет похожую структуру_ "_smth. is not just a smth else_".

Конечно, наверное, может быть можно придумать что-нибудь и лучше, но, тем не менее, на мой взгляд, это выражение имеет полное право быть одним из предлагаемых вариантов замены английской поговорки, уже ставшей общеизвестной.


----------



## Vadim K

rusita preciosa said:


> Denial здесь - отрицание наличия проблем, я бы думала в направлении "голову в песок".
> 
> Египет => пустыня => песок?



Хорошая идея. Основываясь на ней можно предложить "_(Оказывается) не только страусы прячут голову в песок_".


----------



## Maroseika

Vadim K said:


> И я тоже вряд ли бы понял. И многие бы не поняли. Но это от того, что в русском языке нет такого общеизвестного устойчивого выражения. Убежден на 99,9%, что если бы в английском языке не было такого устойчивого общеизвестного выражения, и человек в первый раз сказал бы эту фразу, то его собеседник бы тоже не понял, при чем здесь река "Нил".


Но какой смысл передавать понятную английскую игру слов через непонятную русскую? Я бы не назвал это переводом. Вопрос же был именно о переводе.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Но какой смысл передавать понятную английскую игру слов через непонятную русскую? Я бы не назвал это переводом. Вопрос же был именно о переводе.


Чтобы помочь с переводом, нужно иметь перед глазами кусок конкретного текста. Обсуждать такую тему в отрыве от контекста - не очень хорошая идея.


----------



## Rosett

rusita preciosa said:


> 2. a refusal to believe in the existence of a thing[uncountable]He's in denial; he refuses to recognize that his brother is a liar.
> 3. the refusal to accept a claim or request[uncountable]denial of the most basic civil liberties.
> 
> The joke is based on definition 2; your option is based on definition 3.


В русском значения отказа/отрицания размыты, в отличие от английского, а часто - и противоположны ему. Поэтому одной ссылки на англо-английский словарь недостаточно.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Но какой смысл передавать понятную английскую игру слов через непонятную русскую? Я бы не назвал это переводом. Вопрос же был именно о переводе.


У меня не было возможности исправить "Вигвам" на более логичный "Фиг вам", так как пост в то время попал под модерирование.
Думается, что Шарика представлять русскому человеку не нужно, в отличие от Нила, который 9 из 10 англоговорящих на карте не покажут.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Rosett said:


> Думается, что Шарика представлять русскому человеку не нужно, в отличие от Нила, который 9 из 10 англоговорящих на карте не покажут.


Это не важно, игра слов denial / the Nile - очень распространена и практически любой англоговорящий её поймет, также как и то, что именно в этой шутке denial имеет значение "непризнаниe проблем(ы)". Есть даже песня кантри со словами I'm Cleopatra, queen of denial (the Nile). Поэтому русский перевод, в котором denial имеет значение " отказ", не подойдет.


----------



## Rosett

rusita preciosa said:


> Это не важно, игра слов denial / the Nile - очень распространена и практически любой англоговорящий её поймет, также как и то, что именно в этой шутке denial имеет значение "непризнаниe проблем(ы)". Есть даже песня кантри со словами I'm Cleopatra, queen of denial (the Nile). Поэтому русский перевод, в котором denial имеет значение " отказ", не подойдет.


Вы уже откровенно подтасовываете аргументы спора: на самом деле передача английского значения на русский не "имеет значение 'отказ'", а "может иметь значение 'отказ'", так же как и denial по словарю. Точно так же, как и denial, "фиг-вам" может быть "отрицанием": суть в том, как построена фраза и каким образом она встраивается в текст. В данном случае из подробных объяснений по поводу значения denial в оригинале OP ясно, что рассматривается не прямой диалог, а обсуждение сторонами третьего лица, которое (he|she) is in denial = "у него|неё на всё фиг-вам".

Выше в п.9 Маросейка приводит нарочно криво сконструированные примеры с "фиг вам". Однако подобных примеров с denial можно тоже настрогать без усилия, только они никому не нужны.


Maroseika said:


> Но какой смысл передавать понятную английскую игру слов через непонятную русскую? Я бы не назвал это переводом. Вопрос же был именно о переводе.


К вашему сведению, по поводу "непонятной русской" игры слов, исходная фраза "это индейская национальная народная изба - 'фиг-вам' называется" целиком взята из популярнейшего мультфильма "Зима в Простоквашино" из серии, раздёрганной на народные цитаты почти немедленно после показа, которую проходят практически все русские дети. 'Трое из Простоквашино' | О мультфильме | мультфильмоцитаты на votHouse.ru

Подобно da Nile, фигваму уделено место в словарях. В п.3 приведена ссылка на "Словарь эвфемизмов...", есть и ряд других, например:
Фигвам — индейская изба
*ФИГВАМ, *нескл. (или фигвам — индейская изба). То же, что фиг, 2. Наложение «фиг вам» и «вигвам» — жилище индейцев; из мультфильма «Зима в Простоквашино». _Словарь русского арго. — ГРАМОТА.РУ. В. С. Елистратов. 2002._

Домен «фиг-вам.рф» был успешно зарегистрирован 13 ноября 2010 г. на какое-то частное лицо. В зоне РФ все не так гладко | Интеллектуальный капитал
Фигвам из Простоквашина оказывает несомненное влияние на русскую культуру: "...благодаря мультику “Зима в Простоквашино” уже моя трехлетняя дочь думает, что вигвам выглядит так: "Лингвистические открытия": a teepee, a prude, mojigato и Drachenfutter - Multilingua blog


----------



## rusita preciosa

Rosett said:


> "у него|неё на всё фиг-вам".


Is that what you propose as an equivalent of *she is in denial/ the Nile*


----------



## Vadim K

rusita preciosa said:


> Is that what you propose as an equivalent of *she is in denial/ the Nile*



_А он(а) (нам) фигвамы рисует_.

Я ему рассказываю о насущей проблеме, а он мне фигвамы рисует.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> К вашему сведению, по поводу "непонятной русской" игры слов, исходная фраза "это индейская национальная народная изба - 'фиг-вам' называется" целиком взята из популярнейшего мультфильма "Зима в Простоквашино"


Собственно, вопрос в следующем: следует ли переводить иноязычную идиому через выражение-неологизм? Идиома denial/the Nile имеет общепринятое значение, идиомы с фигвамом в русском языке нет, носитель  языка должен этот неологизм расшифровывать. Такой перевод не будет соответствовать структуре оригинала.
Поэтому лучше, как мне кажется, в данном случае использовать не идиому, а многозначное слово (например, отпираться).


----------



## igusarov

Исходная фраза построена по схеме "<common-word> is not just <an-exotic-interpretation>", с расчётом на то, что слушающий мгновенно осознает очевидную нелепость такой трактовки и сам мысленно подставит обыденное ходовое значение термина. Как раз то, на которое ему хочет мягко намекнуть говорящий. Чтобы сохранить такую схему шутки, необязательно искать эквивалентную игру слов. Можно попробовать самому изобрести какое-нибудь оригинальное и нестандартное толкование подходящих по контексту слов ("отрицание", "неприятие", "непризнание", ...) Ну, чтобы получилось что-то в духе

"Центрифуга - это не только апофеоз творчества композитора".

Но вот какое слово выбрать и как именно его обыграть - пока в голову не приходит ничего интересного.
"Отрицание - это не только математическая операция" звучит банально и без юмора.
"Запирательство - это не только движение в поддержку пиратов" не передаёт нужный смысл, да и плохо соответствует морфологии целевого слова...


----------



## abracadabra!

Unreadable said:


> Так вот вопрос: как это по-человечески передать по-русски, желательно кратко, с юмором и игрой слов? Спасибо!


Зачем понадобился юмор -- предельно понятно. А вот насчет игры слов нужны, я считаю, пояснения. Никакая игра слов (если хорошая) не бывает просто так: она всегда должна обладать какой-то целью, которую нужно воспроизвести. Иначе в переводе игра слов ни к чему: все равно любой перевод неточен.  Как мне кажется, в данном случае смысл следующий: я говорю, что несогласие собеседника немотивированное, и потому немотивированное, что аргументы в пользу противоположной точки зрения он не желает даже расслышать правильно. Потому я хочу возвратить своего собеседника к реальности. Мол, чтобы ты ни говорил, а я-то знаю, что на самом деле в мире творится. Моя цель -- побудить его задуматься над очевидным. Вообще, в переводе очень важно избежать морализаторства (что трудно сделать при переводах на русский язык). Я не предполагаю, что мы с собеседником обязаны разделять систему ценностей. Я только высказываю свою позицию о реальности и исхожу из того, что она реальности соответствует. А собеседник может исходить из чего угодно, это его личное дело. Итак...

"Ну, знаешь ли... Упрямство -- это не порог. Это ниточка, протянутая на уровне лодыжки." Это как раз из серии: ну что тут с тобой поделаешь... А игра слов предлагает почувствовать: все не так, как ты думаешь, все немного тоньше. Мол, нужно бы еще раз подумать, задуматься над очевидным. Не сказал бы, что это великолепный перевод, но по крайней мере попытка.


----------

